
Compiling a Lazy Language in 1,000 words - lelf
http://jozefg.bitbucket.org/posts/2015-05-19-compiling.html
======
tempodox
I think I must have overlooked this site before. How could I live without it?
I love this hands-on compiler stuff and purity / laziness / type inference is
what I'm exploring right now (even if Haskell is not my language of choice).

The compiler fledgeling I work on only knows Booleans & complex numbers and
still manages type inference without unification. But then, it's not a full
language, just a better numeric calculator. These articles are welcome input
for coming up with improvements & extensions...

~~~
jozefg
I'm glad you're enjoying it :)

Be careful with writing that compiler, I decided to add a type system to my
hobby language a while back and now I'm doing research in type theory. It's a
slippery slope.

~~~
tempodox
I'm quite interested in type theory, I just don't understand it well enough
yet. The next (major) goal for my calculator is to produce native code via
LLVM. Maybe integrating LLVM will help me find an IL that supports inlining...
— my head is full with fun ideas :)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Ah, so it's all just thinks and memoisation? Seems so simple now.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
*thunks

------
agumonkey
So weird, I just opened
[http://jozefg.bitbucket.org/posts/2014-10-17-quotients.html](http://jozefg.bitbucket.org/posts/2014-10-17-quotients.html)
1 minute ago.

